# Gloss-it Signature Gloss Finish supplier?



## stef787 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where to buy it in UK? thanks


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

stef787 said:


> Hi, does anyone know where to buy it in UK? thanks


If you find it pls informe me too:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gloss it said quite a while ago that the new UK retailer(s) would be announced shortly. Although that was quite a while ago now as I said, so not sure. If you want it now you'll need to buy it from the US I believe


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Gloss it said quite a while ago that the new UK retailer(s) would be announced shortly. Although that was quite a while ago now as I said, so not sure. If you want it now you'll need to buy it from the US I believe


and the shipping cost are going to kill us


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the new UK distributor is about to be announced but not a trader on here.

Roy.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

New UK Reseller is: Elite Detailing & Protection LTD. Apparently a detail stuidio and correction facility.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not that I can find any on their website? Lots of zaino and 3m though...? Have I gone to the wrong place?  The gloss enhancing QD is amazing stuff! I really want some since trying it


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Not that I can find any on their website? Lots of zaino and 3m though...? Have I gone to the wrong place?  The gloss enhancing QD is amazing stuff! I really want some since trying it


I agree with you .You must tried it.SUBERP


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Not that I can find any on their website? Lots of zaino and 3m though...? Have I gone to the wrong place?  The gloss enhancing QD is amazing stuff! I really want some since trying it


Just announced yesterday. Maybe worth phoning up.

Agree that the QD is rather good.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how good is this product(signature gloss finish)?How long it goes?


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the beading we got on a Gallardo that was done 6 months ago, finished with Gloss Finish. Still going strong with lots of sheeting!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

thank you nice work on the clio:thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

If you look on their site you'll see a Gloss-It section, they've probably just not had a chance to add it as yet.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello DW members. I know many of you have been waiting patiently for the new Signature Gloss finish to be released and we are working on packaging and label design as I write this.

Our Goal is to have this product available April 1st and will be sold through www.Elitedetailer.com our new exclusive & authorized gloss-it UK Distributor.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news I'm sure Gurch will do the brand proud.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Any ideas of price yet?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Price is not final as of yet. Should be some where around the 175.00 to 250.00 pound range. Pre-order's will be taken and a significant discount will be given when paid in full in advance.

Limted qty's will be sold. There will be only 150 Signature Gloss 4oz bottles will be released in the UK for sale in the initial batch for the spring.

If you have any questions feel free to email me. [email protected]


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Im confused, which product is that the same as on your us shop? Certainly nothing that expensive on there that I can see?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

You are correct, not currently available on the gloss-it.com store. Gloss-it will be releasing the new World Class LSP world wide including on our store April 1st 2011.

This product has been tested by some of the best professional detailer's/ correction specialist world wide and approved to meet their highest standards. Signature Gloss will rival any carnuba paste wax for a fraction of the cost producing a world class finish with unbeatable durability, shimmer, gloss and color enhancement and offers quality's not see in a synthetic sealant any where in the world.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fair enough. What does the other sealant I spy offer and will they be offered. I was interested until you suggested such a price tag im afraid. I like boutique waxed and high end products, but it needs to justify itself against the rest of the range, whats gloss finish donated? Thats only $30?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Gloss-it said:


> Hello DW members. I know many of you have been waiting patiently for the new Signature Gloss finish to be released and we are working on packaging and label design as I write this.
> 
> Our Goal is to have this product available April 1st and will be sold through www.Elitedetailer.com our new exclusive & authorized gloss-it UK Distributor.


I would have held off release til the next day or before if i was you
Especially as stuff that has appeared in national papers on that date before have been a BMW that you could swap over the steering wheel dependent on what country you were driving in...:lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

£200ish :O theres me thinking around the £30mark, will be giving that a miss at that price!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

burger said:


> £200ish :O theres me thinking around the £30mark, will be giving that a miss at that price!


Sticking with what you know then?:thumb:
Bilt Hamber??


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Nah just C2 or Z2 for me


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

burger said:


> Nah just C2 or Z2 for me


Of Course...:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep its really good stuff 

Will Elite Detailing be selling the Gloss Finish and most of the other range? i like the polishes but have nearly run out of the Evo. 
When are they likely to have stock?


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

Untill elitedetailing gets their stock we can help you guys out on Gloss-it


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a fan of the pads and backing plates, so should those be available through the new reseller, I will be a happy man!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

himpe said:


> Untill elitedetailing gets their stock we can help you guys out on Gloss-it


I meant to post that under this account


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Gloss-it said:


> Signature Gloss will rival any carnuba paste wax for a fraction of the cost producing a world class finish with unbeatable durability, shimmer, gloss and color enhancement and offers quality's not see in a synthetic sealant any where in the world.


That's a huge claim


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yetizone said:


> That's a huge claim


Agreed. Any wax is a bit of an overstatement, i think crystal rock, divine, atlantique, vintage and royal, kore and j97 are the only ones off the top of my head I can think it's a fraction of :lol:

So I just wanna know will gloss finish be available at like £30 or summin, otherwise I've lost interest now.


----------



## himpe (Apr 20, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> So I just wanna know will gloss finish be available at like £30 or summin, otherwise I've lost interest now.


Are you talking about Gloss finish or signature gloss ?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Agreed. Any wax is a bit of an overstatement, i think crystal rock, divine, atlantique, vintage and royal, kore and j97 are the only ones off the top of my head I can think it's a fraction of :lol:
> 
> So I just wanna know will gloss finish be available at like £30 or summin, otherwise I've lost interest now.


Yes, the gloss finish will be available with elitedetailer.com for 30.00 starting march 1st.

Maybe this will help convince you:doublesho. Checkout our latest gloss-it corp detail. 2011 Porsche GT3 RS with the new Signature Gloss Finish.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That does look very good, I assume the biggest difference between the two products will be durability though? How long would you feel gloss finish lasts compared to signature finish?


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> That does look very good, I assume the biggest difference between the two products will be durability though? How long would you feel gloss finish lasts compared to signature finish?


Great question. The gloss finish has durability of about *4 to 6* months in most climates. The Signature Gloss is some where around *8 to 12* months, again depending on climate and other important factors.

The look to Signature Gloss Finish is night and day compared to Gloss finish. Must see in person to appreciate the difference. This is the Gloss-it flagship product:thumb:

We realize this is probably the most expensive LSP on the market and because gloss-it detail product range is only been available in the UK for just over 2 years its hard to justify the cost.

We are confident in time with detailing enthusiast reviews the product will quickly become a leader in protection & gloss with the best quality and warm found in the most expensive carnuba's paste waxes. This will truly be the first synthetic that has the shine quality's of a synthetic & carnuba offering the best of both worlds


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> Yes, the gloss finish will be available with elitedetailer.com for 30.00 starting march 1st.


any news?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Which of these Gloss-It products is closest to Project Awesome?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> Which of these Gloss-It products is closest to Project Awesome?


The 'Signature Gloss Finish' is apparently a tweaked version of Project Awesome.

Oh, and it going to retail at circa £200. :doublesho



Gloss-it said:


> Price is not final as of yet. Should be some where around the 175.00 to 250.00 pound range. Pre-order's will be taken and a significant discount will be given when paid in full in advance.
> 
> Limted qty's will be sold. There will be only 150 Signature Gloss 4oz bottles will be released in the UK for sale in the initial batch for the spring.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to email me. [email protected]


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

have i got this right one gloss it polish/wax for 30,00?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason123 said:


> have i got this right one gloss it polish/wax for 30,00?


Yes, Gloss-it Finish will be circa £30. (a sealant)


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

sounds good to me want more info lol first anyone used it


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

amiller said:


> The 'Signature Gloss Finish' is apparently a tweaked version of Project Awesome.
> 
> Oh, and it going to retail at circa £200. :doublesho


Thanks Andrew:thumb:

Thats what i thought, increased durability gets my attention! Will keep an eye out for this when its released


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice product to work with, apply very thin and work it in like you're working a very fine finishing polish, jewelling as you like. We applied it by d/a.
Leave it on the car for a while (upto 24h) and it then wipes of very very very easily. It is adviced not to use the car in rain for the next 24h.

Compared to other sealants it doesn't leave a glass or ice like finish but a real deep and wet gloss, carnauba like.

This V8 received the full Signature Gloss treatment.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Great example Bert!:thumb: As you can clearly see the Signature Gloss Finish offers the same quality's as the very best carnuba's available on the market with superior durability



Wax-IT.be said:


> Very nice product to work with, apply very thin and work it in like you're working a very fine finishing polish, jewelling as you like. We applied it by d/a.
> Leave it on the car for a while (upto 24h) and it then wipes of very very very easily. It is adviced not to use the car in rain for the next 24h.
> 
> Compared to other sealants it doesn't leave a glass or ice like finish but a real deep and wet gloss, carnauba like.
> ...


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Currently working on more pictures and a write-up


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay folks here is the first look at the gloss-it Signature Gloss Finish design and packaging. _*Please note Signature Gloss will not be sold in 16oz this is just a mock up for design purpose only. _


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks really good. Not £200 good, but good. :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Any uk retailers yet? I want to compare prices So I can get rid of some and not over price them


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Gloss-it said:


> Hello DW members. I know many of you have been waiting patiently for the new Signature Gloss finish to be released and we are working on packaging and label design as I write this.
> 
> Our Goal is to have this product available April 1st and will be sold through www.Elitedetailer.com our new exclusive & authorized gloss-it UK Distributor.


Do you not do the Gloss Enhancer as i notice Elitedetail do not stock and they are only 5 mins from my house this is going to get expensive with them only down the road


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

yin said:


> Do you not do the Gloss Enhancer as i notice Elitedetail do not stock and they are only 5 mins from my house this is going to get expensive with them only down the road


Yes, they will be stocking gloss enhancer and have not completed loading all the products pictures and descriptions but will very shortly. Elite detailer will be stocking all the gloss-it products:thumb:



npinks said:


> Any uk retailers yet? I want to compare prices So I can get rid of some and not over price them


www.elitedetailer.com will have full stock in two weeks.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

That's good news. I need some new pads, and at the moment they only have the glazing and the finishing pads in stock. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

So when will the Signature Gloss be available in the UK and when in the US??


----------

